# EvilDragon introduces (pt. 8) - to sync or not to sync?



## EvilDragon (Nov 30, 2010)

I presume I'm not the only one who used this method to get standard ms delay and tempo-synced delay like this.

But I'm pretty sure I'm the first guy who did it with *only one knob*! Feast for your eyes only, because this script is for my own use only!  

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9914/delaysync.gif


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 5, 2010)

If you can get dotted values from triplet knob range, let me know.  It's not quite the same, mathematically, or sonically, from my tests. Well, I'm bound to err sometimes, so perhaps I'm wrong here, too, right now, however I do think it is MUCH easier to just use normal timebase and calculate dotted values with them, instead of triplet timebase, which inherently cannot produce a dotted value, simply because you cannot select a fractional value on the tempo-synced knob.

As I said, perhaps I'm wrong. However the way I did it here is much cleaner and understandable to me.


----------



## kotori (Dec 5, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Sun Dec 05 said:


> I do think it is MUCH easier to just use normal timebase and calculate dotted values with them, instead of triplet timebase, which inherently cannot produce a dotted value, simply because you cannot select a fractional value on the tempo-synced knob.



As far as I know there is no support for fractional duration multipliers in any tempo synced mode (whether straight or triplet). To take an example a dotted 8th note has a length of three 16th notes. Each 16th note has a length of three 32th triplets. Hence a dotted 8th note corresponds to the length of nine 32th triplets.

Can you name a case where it would not be possible to use a multiple of triplets (unless the interval is extremely short)?

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 5, 2010)

Hm, you do have a point there. I see.


Anyways I felt inspired by how you did it in Scarbee's EP, so I just went from there


----------



## kotori (Dec 5, 2010)

You do have a point there :wink: 
I actually realized later when I was no longer stressed by the release date that it's enough with a single tempo-synced effect.


----------



## kotori (Dec 5, 2010)

In the spirit of sharing here is a table mapping from multiplier to engine value (based on 64'th triplets):


```
declare triplet64_multiplier_to_engine_value[129] := (0, ...
     208553, 316671, 381583, 428121, 464424, 494192, 519422, 541318, 560658, 577977, ...
     593658, 607984, 621171, 633386, 644763, 655410, 665415, 674851, 683779, 692250, ...
     700310, 707997, 715343, 722378, 729127, 735611, 741852, 747867, 753671, 759279, ...
     764703, 769956, 775047, 779987, 784784, 789447, 793982, 798396, 802696, 806887, ...
     810975, 814964, 818860, 822667, 826388, 830027, 833589, 837075, 840490, 843836, ...
     847116, 850332, 853487, 856583, 859623, 862607, 865539, 868420, 871252, 874037, ...
     876775, 879469, 882120, 884729, 887298, 889828, 892319, 894774, 897193, 899577, ...
     901928, 904246, 906531, 908786, 911010, 913205, 915372, 917510, 919621, 921706, ...
     923765, 925798, 927807, 929792, 931754, 933692, 935608, 937503, 939375, 941227, ...
     943059, 944870, 946662, 948435, 950189, 951925, 953643, 955343, 957026, 958692, ...
     960341, 961974, 963592, 965193, 966780, 968351, 969908, 971450, 972978, 974492, ...
     975992, 977479, 978952, 980413, 981861, 983296, 984719, 986130, 987529, 988917, ...
     990293, 991657, 993011, 994353, 995685, 997006, 998317, 999617)
```

I put together a little Kontakt screen OCR program in about 70 lines of python code that was used to compile this based on script output in the Kontakt status bar. I hope it can be of use to someone.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 5, 2010)

Ah, very nice! I have a bit different way of doing the engine parameter value catching, check your PM Nils 


In that lookup, I presume you go with straight values first, then triplets, then dotted?


----------



## polypx (Dec 5, 2010)

> In the spirit of sharing here is a table mapping from multiplier to engine value (based on 64'th triplets)



Nils,

Is this a table of "$Duration_64th_Triplet" * $index ? (Where index is the number of 64th triplets?)

If so, I don't understand why the engine parameters would be fixed, regardless of the triplet duration, unless you were using a synced delay.

Maybe I don't understand the table.

cheers
Dan


----------



## polypx (Dec 5, 2010)

> It's for tempo-synced delay.



Ah I see. I thought it might be a method to calculate the sync time for a non-sync delay. 

If we could do that, we may not need to use two delays.

But I misunderstood. 

cheers
Dan


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 5, 2010)

The trouble with calculating the sync time for non-synced delay is that above 1 sec nothing works precise enough...


----------

